# LG hopes to release an OLED smartphone with a flexible display in late 2013



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

After years of promises and endless prototype demos, 2013 may finally be the year you get to stash a smartphone in your back pocket without breaking it. Well, at least without crushing the screen anyway.

Yoon Bu-hyun, vice president at LGs mobile division, recently said the company plans to release a smartphone with an OLED flexible display during the last three months of 2013, according to The Wall Street Journal. LG Electronics and LG Display will work together to develop the phone, Yoon said; LG Display began  mass producing flexible displays  for e-readers in early 2012.

While the promise of a smartphone you can roll up and slip in your bag sounds enticing, LGs initial flexible display offering will likely be more modest

Read More


----------

